# Cooking Chicken



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just thought I'd follow up on Jim's thread regarding boiled or baked chicken. So I checked to see what Sabine thought on this. Here's her reply...

"Really depends on what the dog can tolerate.

If fat is a problem or a dog is overweight, skinless breast is best. If neither of these matter, skinless thighs are a better option, since they provide more nutrients than white breast meat. If a dog needs to gain weight and tolerates fat, skin-on thighs are great. Hearts, gizzards and (within reason) liver are also great.

Always boneless for cooking (unless they are removed afterwards), raw they can be fed with the bone in.

I prefer gently simmering cuts of chicken in a small amount of liquid (no full-on boil is necessary, and it destroys more nutrients), or pan-browning ground chicken or breast cut in chunks, since these cook quickly."

Sabine


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Steaming is also okay, if you have a steamer  I read on the home cooking group that a little garlic is also a natural way to prevent fleas, don't know about the breath though!! :drama:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What do you have a lifetime plan with Sabine?!!!! 

Thanks for checking with her!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> What do you have a lifetime plan with Sabine?!!!!
> 
> Thanks for checking with her!


LOL , yeah we chat weekly. Great lady. Today we were chatting about how young women don't know how to cook like years ago when they were taught by their mothers. Times have changed, I guess. She's always willing to answer questions. And God knows I'm always asking her. That's what I like about her. If you hire her for a consultation she will always answer any questions down the road.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, ya, I was raised on hamburger helper and chicken fried steak. uke::brushteeth:

I am NOT a good cook, but I can follow a recipie and haven't killed anyone yet!! ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, ya, I was raised on hamburger helper and chicken fried steak. uke::brushteeth:
> 
> I am NOT a good cook, but I can follow a recipie and haven't killed anyone yet!! ound:


ound: Hey, Tammy, I don't hear Tillie complaining. She's eating better than I am.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwhahahahahaaaa... ya, but my poor family... LOL I've told them if I could just cook ONCE a week for them , maybe they'd eat better too!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> LOL , yeah we chat weekly. Great lady. Today we were chatting about how young women don't know how to cook like years ago when they were taught by their mothers. Times have changed, I guess. She's always willing to answer questions. And God knows I'm always asking her. That's what I like about her. If you hire her for a consultation she will always answer any questions down the road.


Well you're looking at one of those women!!!

I was very impressed with Sabine and it doesnt come as a surprise she is always there for her customers!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Above post is spam don't click on it's links. Thanks for removing it Kara.


----------

